# tyre shine



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Ive been using megs hot shine tyre spray,i like it but im looking for any other products that leave the tyres looking wet,i prefer that to the matt look so any ideas,cheers


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Megs Endurance Gel is good :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Fk108 will impress you if it's that matt look your after


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> Megs Endurance Gel is good :thumb:


+1 V good.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Megs Endurance for a matte look?

Fk108AS is a good choice, or something like Swissvax Pneu


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

He said he wanted something that leaves them "wet"?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh yeah  :lol:

Apologies.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

megs is good for a wet look but its also very greasy and usually slings up the sides of the car..


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Whoops, I read it wrong too! Megs endurance is the one. I use it as a wet look fan. Always on the halfords 3 for 2


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> megs is good for a wet look but its also very greasy and usually slings up the sides of the car..


As long as you make sure its not in the tread of the tyres, it's usually OK?


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

i tried the megs endurance,didnt fancy it,kinda got it everywere lol.i prefer a spray.i just want to try something else


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> As long as you make sure its not in the tread of the tyres, it's usually OK?


yep, never apply a dressing to the tread 
i used to use megs endurance but always found it slung up the bottoms of the doors - even after buffing it to mute the shine slightly


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Kev - What i mean is, is aslong as there aren't any lumps, in the outer edge tread, it shouldn't flick up?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> Kev - What i mean is, is aslong as there aren't any lumps, in the outer edge tread, it shouldn't flick up?


to get a wet look tyre wall, the dressing is normally applied and then left (no buffing). it does'nt cake the sides in dressing, just small bits that look like tar from a distance


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep :thumb: I agree.

Making sure its evenly spread across, and there isn't too much, minimizes it surely?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

deffinatly use it sparingly - tbh i used it when i first joined here and probably slapped it on too thickly..
i much prefer FK #108 or serious performance dilute to suit dressing now though - easier to use imo, and i prefer the satin/matt finish they give

FK #108 on these tyres iirc


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll take your word 

Your the expert :thumb: :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> I'll take your word
> 
> Your the expert :thumb: :lol:


i wish :lol: 
i just use products that i like, and my car and my dads car are usually the guinea pigs for new stuff i get


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> i wish :lol:
> i just use products that i like, and my car and my dads car are usually the guinea pigs for new stuff i get


lol! :lol:


----------



## Reflect (Dec 10, 2009)

Sometimes I use Meg's Hyperdressing at full strength, I'm a sucker for gloss. I got a reflection out of an offroading tire once.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm confused OP, Megs Hot Shine is probably the 'wettest' I've tried!
Along with Endurance of course.

Have you tried using an MF covered app. pad and adding mulitple layers?


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

i've got the hot shine tire GEL..
that's not wet.. more of a matt finish..

is the spray THAT different?

i now use poorboys trim restorer, lasts longer, nice "colour" just in between wet and matt.

personally, i dont like the meg's tiregel's / spray's

autoglym's tire spray looked awesome, but lasted 7 day's, in the summer, on a degreased tire


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

i just started using gloss it which is good


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Spray type i have used Back To Black tyre dressing from Halfords or Coma both leave a wet look but do not last long.

Best i have used and no fling http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/chemical-guys-new-look-trim-gel/prod_143.html

You can get an idea from pic below tyres wearing CG NLTG


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

that looks good thats the kind of look im after,the megs is good but im just wanting to try other products


----------



## Forge_T (May 21, 2009)

May i add Valet pro High Gloss Tyre Dressing
I use it all the time as i find it very durable and very glossy and 'wet' looking in multiple layers.
Also can be used else where for a durable protective dressing on the exterior of your car.


----------



## postie90 (Mar 7, 2009)

i use blackfire long lasting tyre gel... i find it good but messy so once its finished i will be looking to try another product, as my car is black the wet look seems to look best....


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

I use this & get nice glossy results + good value for £ 

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Tyre_Gloss_1.html


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

I have used one by Turtle Wax, used it for years, its cheap and is brilliant.


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

russzs said:


> chemical guys new look trim gel


+ 1 .


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

cg new look trim gel you can use it also on black trim:thumb:


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Also one for CG new look trim gel; you have seen pics of tyres that have not been buffed when using this product, here's one of mine not buffed to leave a gloss -










this is what it looks like after buffing if you ever wanted a more natural brand new tyre look, it's a versatile product -


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*TAY* said:


> I use this & get nice glossy results + good value for £
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Tyre_Gloss_1.html


Ordered this. Don't really mind if it's rubbish it was a bloody bargain!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

if you want a super wet look try this, megs endurance, let it dry for 15-20 minutes then buff it with a decent cloth, then reapply some more megs and leave well alone, dont drive for about an hour and they will be dripping


----------



## mad555 (Dec 18, 2009)

I use Blackfire long lasting tyre gel.Very happy with the results it gives.


----------



## Peter B (Dec 22, 2009)

Ill use a silicon gel we use on our aircraft doorseals and other things on a/c that needs.. I will find out what brand it is tomorrow.. But hell, thats go.. Put a layer on let i work for 5min and buff of.. Wet and shiny..


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

I ordered chemical guys new trim gel before crimbo so just waiting on the snow to go to try my new products on the car.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

serious performance dilute to suite (used neat and buffed off straight away) looks good if you like the satin look more:


----------



## Peter B (Dec 22, 2009)

Take a look at my garage.. And look at the wheel pic.


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

megs endurance for me or megs hot shine(spray) if want wetter look...


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

I tried the Autobrite Berry Blast Tyre Gel for the first time the other day and i really like it, have not had any sling off, would recommend to people :thumb:

Matt


----------



## inpursuit (Nov 28, 2008)

dbaillie said:


> cg new look trim gel you can use it also on black trim:thumb:


+1 for CG New Look Trim Gel, another great product, easy to work with and can be used on tyres and interior and exterior plastics, can be left for a wet glossy look or buffed for a more matt look


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Megs Endurance or CH New Look Trim. If you want to splash out Blackfire Tyre Gel is very good :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Lot of people mentioning Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel, think i might give it a shot.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have really come to like Autosmart #9 dressing, as well as Optimum Opti-bond. I am also a big fan of Megs Endurance but it can be a bit harder to work with due to its thick consistency.


----------



## Peter B (Dec 22, 2009)

Dow Corning 7 silicon paste, does it:thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

just bought megs hot shine spray and going to give that a try


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

CG New Look Trim is my fav :thumb:, lasts pretty well too...obviously not in this weather atm though


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought the bromoco tyre stuff, a bit expensive I thought as the put is nearly empty when it comes. Now I have no doubt it will be my application/ method but I couldnt get a good shine (its says to spray slightly and buff). It did nothing for the two old tyres but looks okay on the new front tyres even after a week. My main concern was fling,this stuff doesnt. I find the stuff that stays shiny flings off no matter what.

Si


----------



## simon_23 (Oct 9, 2009)

turte wax proffesional tyre dressing. I cant see another product being better than this, 5l is only about £12 and it lasts ages, and gives a very glossy finish. I cant see any product offering better value for money.


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH (Jul 15, 2008)

Krill Dressing by Autosmart applied with a paint brush dries to a nice shine and is not greasy at all and lasts for a long time, I have tried and tested most mentioned on here and still have them in my garage 3/4 full, but if you like a shiney tyre then try Krill.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I use Blackfire, megs is good, but it doesnt cut it compared to the Blackfire.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

i4detailing's own Tyre Shine leaves a wet shine after 2 wipes, a matt one after one. The bottle is huge, lasts ages and comes with 2 applicators.


----------

